# Thoughts on new Forest River Salem Cruise Lite 201BHXL



## tyler811 (Mar 16, 2018)

For years we used a pop up that suited us well but last year we bought a 16 FT Extreme travel trailer and made some modifications to it. 

After one summer we realized it was still kinda small, as in a wet shower/toilet, so we are looking at new ones.

Came across the 2018 Forest River Salem Cruise Lite 201BHXL with a few options like electric stabilizer jacks (4) and tongue jack. A lot of features we like like a sink in the bathroom. 

Anyway I was wondering about the build quality of the Forest River Salem Cruise Lite series. I have been reading a few that are quite hard on the built quality. 

Would anyone have one or had one or know someone who has/had one?


----------

